# Pansies/violas safe to feed?



## amyrothmeyer (Aug 31, 2014)

Are pansies or violas ( Johnny jump ups) all the same flower and are they safe to feed a red foot?


Attached is a photo of the flowers I have I believe they are violas


----------



## lismar79 (Aug 31, 2014)

Yep
http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp?catID=212


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes - mine love them! I have to grow them in planters or else they'd eat them all.


----------



## G-stars (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes they are safe. I'm actually going to go get some right now.


----------

